
Amazon just launched its Etsy killer: Handmade - rhayabusa
http://fortune.com/2015/10/08/amazon-etsy-craft/
======
mmosta
The article fails to mention how this is likely to be kickstarted by their
chumminess with Shopify, long seen as Etsy's competition.

Amazon Webstore owners can already migrate over to the Shopify platform to
give Amazon Webstore sites the soul they sorely lack [0].

Along with a carefully curated list from their integration in the other
direction (Shopify -> Amazon [1]) this will work out quite nicely for both
companies

Shopify has offered integration with Fulfillment by Amazon since 2007 [2]

[0] [https://www.shopify.com/blog/52368069-shopify-and-amazon-
par...](https://www.shopify.com/blog/52368069-shopify-and-amazon-partner-to-
bring-amazon-services-to-merchants)

[1] [https://www.shopify.com/amazon](https://www.shopify.com/amazon)

[2] [https://www.shopify.com/blog/3029062-fulfillment-by-
amazon-i...](https://www.shopify.com/blog/3029062-fulfillment-by-amazon-
integrated)

